# Label Vote '09



## wingnutooa (Apr 6, 2009)

My girly and i need some help deciding on which label to use.

i do have one more antique design i'll be posting tomorrow.


thanks for any input.


----------



## wingnutooa (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2009)

I like the detail in # 2, is that the way you wanted to spell vineyards cause if so its cool but nothing worse then printing out all your labels to find your not happy with them. Great label, are you going to make all of them like this and with the exception obviously of what type it is. Again, I love it!


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2009)

#2 for sure. I would spell it the right way thou. "vineyards"


----------



## wingnutooa (Apr 6, 2009)

lol yeah i thought it was spelled wrong but was too busy to look it up.


Edit: and our choices were 1 and 4, or 5. 4 and 5 are the same with slightly more glow on the ladder


----------



## smurfe (Apr 7, 2009)

Gotta say, I like number 2 best as well. I am looking at it though as a completed label with the rest of the info such as varietal and vintage on it. I think #2 on a white label give the cleanest look for all that info.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah #2 Wing, don't know if it'll win, you've got some tough competition out there, but I think it is damn sharp, excellent design for sure!

Great work!!

I'd like to see the antique version.
What program are you creating that with?


----------



## wingnutooa (Apr 7, 2009)

some Nero Photo program...its on my mom's computer at work.


the antique/aged look is from that program as well as the black oval outline.


all of the photo shopping was done in Paint. believe it or not....

they should call it Microsoft Pain....


hours of outlining, cutting, copying pasting, resizing and angling, and touch up...

but if you've got the patience then it works and its free 

would love to have a photo shop program though.


i'd be able to make some really killer stuff with that.


----------



## wingnutooa (Apr 7, 2009)

my favorites in this batch are 1 and 2 i think.


#4 is a reversal with a water effect. i think it'd be neat to print the back side of the label too and you'd see that through the bottle.


----------



## wingnutooa (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## wingnutooa (Apr 8, 2009)

anyone else want to help me decide on a label?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 8, 2009)

I think the vote is in and is unanimous!


----------



## wingnutooa (Apr 8, 2009)

well if thats the case.

2 is a close second but since 4 and 7 are basically the same picture i decided to combine votes on those and do away with 7.

so 4 has 10 votes and 2 has 9 votes.

personally my favorite is 10.


----------



## wingnutooa (Apr 15, 2009)

So these are the two finalists.

4 with 15 Votes
10 with 13 Votes

i'm going to take these two and show them to some friends and family and see what they say.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 15, 2009)

my vote goes to number 10


----------

